# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Coniuge titolare di p.iva ma a carico

## GiovanniGTS

A &#232; Sposato con B 
A apre al 27/12/2006 una partita iva acquistando dei beni per aprire una attivit&#224; ma non percepisce alcun ricavo (&#232; la fine dell'anno) 
B nella dich. per il 2006 puo' inserire B come coniuge fiscalmente a carico benche' titolare di partita iva? 
grazie

----------


## marco.M

> A è Sposato con B 
> A apre al 27/12/2006 una partita iva acquistando dei beni per aprire una attività ma non percepisce alcun ricavo (è la fine dell'anno) 
> B nella dich. per il 2006 puo' inserire B come coniuge fiscalmente a carico benche' titolare di partita iva? 
> grazie

  
L'importante che A non abbia un reddito complessivo lordo superiore a  2.800. 
I beni che ha acqusitato sono cespiti o merce? Se sono merce, l'intero acquisto effettuato e non venduto va come rimaneza finale, quindi costituisce un ricavo per A.

----------


## GiovanniGTS

Sono esclusivamente beni materiali ammortizzabili 
in ogni caso anche se: 
ricavi  - costi < € 2.800 
pur in presenza di ricavi il coniuge puo' dirsi fiscalmente a carico?

----------


## maria bonaria5727

si, per essere considerato a carico è necessario che il reddito del familiare sia inferiore a 2840,51, anche con la p.iva.

----------


## GiovanniGTS

Grazie per le risposte

----------

